
Forests Emerge as a Major Overlooked Climate Factor - chmaynard
https://www.quantamagazine.org/forests-emerge-as-a-major-overlooked-climate-factor-20181009/
======
tomkat0789
I've wondered if people were forgetting trees in climate modeling ever since I
read in 1492 about the hypothesis that the European mini ice age was caused by
forests growing on abandoned Indian farms in North America.

